# some teenager



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Just 30 minutes ago, I was driving back from work but on the way some stupid teen was in goofing around on the road. He made me stop the car to a full stop.

Then he ran up to me like he was going to hit my car but I honked the horn which made him jump back on the sidewalk.

I was feeling the adrenaline but did not feel I was going to flee.

I was pretty mad and was ready to fight him.

Bah but then again he was a small teenager. I am sure we did stupid things when we were kids.

I forgive him.

Now I feel good.


----------



## Tymsmom (Aug 24, 2007)

It amazes me how many teens deliberately do just plain stupid stuff, all in the name of "being a teen" :roll It's that whole "Jackass" mentality. I wonder if "Jackass" has increased the number of stunts attempted or if we're just now more aware of them?

Either way, glad you used your self-control and your better sense to avoid hitting the kid.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Teens' frontal lobes (self-control, judgment, goal-oriented rational thinking, emotional maturity, and organizing and planning ability) are much less active than in adults 18+. Also, their amygdalas are more active than in adults.

This helps explain why teens don't like to take advice/warnings or accept logical/decisive arguments from adults. It also helps to explain doing "stupid stuff" since these are usually actions that are not planned out very well.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

theturtle, you should of ran him over with your car and put his body in the trunk. :lol just kidding


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

Stupid punk. I'm a teen but immature teens still piss me off


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol @ xLonewolf - out-of-control teens get sent to boot camp!

Where were his parents?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I had an experience on the train the other day. Initially I felt good but then I felt guilty.

Three boys of about 14 or 15 were tossing a small ball to each other and occasionally it was hitting people. Not hard, it was more irritating than anything, and I don't think it was deliberate.

Anyway, I peered over my reading glasses in a "stern librarian" fashion, caught the ball and told them off, asking them to try not to hit people with it.

They went bright red, said "sorry" and stopped doing it. I felt so mean, but shocked also that teenagers paid attention to what I said. I think it's because my SA stems largely from being bullied at school by, you guessed it, teenage boys, so that 10-15 years later I still find them scary. Imagine my shock when they're intimidated by *me*. If I were I nastier person I'd be quite pleased by that but I'm not. I don't get my kicks from making others feel small, and I'm glad about that.

Still, I'm glad to be able to speak up. Just in a gentler fashion next time.

Good on you, theturtle. He was endangering himself and others by doing that.


----------

